# New!



## Booo (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi all! I'm new here...well, been lurking for a few days and just now saying hello. I just finished reading the ENTIRE legendary Vortex Chiller thread and I am inspired to build one now. I posted a question on that thread but it appears to have finally died so I'm on my way to starting a new one over in the Atmosphere section.

Anyway, hi and I'm looking forward to putting all of this excellent info to use!


----------



## Booo (Sep 11, 2011)

NEW not née! I really must remember to correct the spell checking silliness!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Booo, welcome to HauntForum....your life has changed now.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

lol...I mean welcome née!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Welcome! I like your username!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome...just between you and me I thought you were so much more interesting as née....but we'll take you how we can get you. Just kidding. Welcome to Fantasy Island...ignore the little guy in the white suit, all he knows how to say is, "Da Plane, Da Plane!"


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcom 2 the forum. Speling is knot mi thing eithar. (Love the name Booo tooo, I wish I'd thought of it)


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Gargarello (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome :xbones:


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome To Haunt Forum!
Can't Wait to see your vortex halloween prop!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello Boo. Glad to see you.


----------

